

Do you know startups that developing desktop application as there main product? - umenline

I always read about startups those developing web apps, and some iphone apps. I don’t think I remember 
Reading about start-up that developing desktop app. It’s really interesting for me ( as big fan of Qt c++)  to know that desktop is still alive
======
gspyrou
<http://www.soluto.com/> (Winner of Techcruch Disurpt)

~~~
umenline
yeah i know them . wow according to the number of responses i guess this
desktop market is dead

~~~
jemptymethod
umenline: with regard to my platform (deskml) for creating desktop apps from
web technologies, I put my email in my profile, just click on the
"jemptymethod" link. Hope to hear from you.

